# Any more MONSTER SCENES in the future???



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

What is the status (if any) of Gruesome Goodies and Pain Parlor? They just plain need to be done if MS has to be completed as a line. Maybe the first batch wasn't that successful, I don't know. I thought the exclusion of these two kits was odd...but we would welcome them!
Gary:wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i just recently picked up the Dr. and the Cage and i'm very much looking forward to getting the others that are out .
never had these when they were out by Aurora but now that i got 'em i really want to get the rest to do a dungeon dio ( seeing the great dungean build ups:thumbsup: got me fired up to get these kits ) . 
i would definately like to see the rest come out . 
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

If they come out, I'll get them for sure. I'd like to see a couple of all new kits too. I think the concept could be improved on with really well sculpted and detailed goodies.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd sure buy 'em if they come out. :dude: 

RK


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'de buy at least 2 of each. I really hope Moebius decides to do them for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## COPO (Aug 16, 2005)

I also would buy 2 of each. Heck I have 2 complete store displays and this would really would be a nice way to finish this fantastic series.

Moebius does a beautiful job on their kits!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Don't forget about the 2 Monster Scenes Limited kits that are still being sold... Dr. Deadly's Den and the Parts Pit.

You can see them on the Parts Pit site at www.thepartspit.com


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not to mention I have a couple MORE kits (MS Limited) in the pipeline, slated for late this year, early next year:thumbsup:.
James Webb:dude:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I will be sorely disappointed if the other 2 kits are not released. I had a dream the other night that they release them eventually.
But, I am looking forward to Dencomm's torture "furniture" series.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

What !? Denncom's making a model of my office chair ??
hb


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

I recall also having a VAMPERILLA kit in the original Monster Scenes. Was there a license issue involved here?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd just as soon see the Torture Scenes released :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gruesome Goodies...Pain Parlor...yesssssss... :devil:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been working on a dungeon dio which includes ALL the Monster Scenes figures and lab gear. Still deciding just how to do the walls,with the kit floors(hanging cage and pain parlor floors),and the MOM Dr. Jekyll,Dracula,and maybe Frankenstein. I hope if Moebius does reissue the PP and GG kits...That the Lab Machine front panels are done in CLEAR plastic for lighting!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I would think a Licensing issue was involved with Vampirella.

Rumour has it they were never happy with the original Aurora figure.

Pit Mike


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Patience my good fiends... patience... (heh-heh)


----------



## Cowgirl139 (Nov 2, 2009)

Newbie here. Seem to find conflicting things all over the net about two particular kits I would love to have. The Dungeon and The Animal Pit. I've looked through alot of posts and see mention of them here there, but no "real" information that helps me in my search. Are these going to be re-issued? Would love any information you may have for me. Thanks, Cowgirl


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Cowgirl139 said:


> Newbie here. Seem to find conflicting things all over the net about two particular kits I would love to have. The Dungeon and The Animal Pit. I've looked through alot of posts and see mention of them here there, but no "real" information that helps me in my search. Are these going to be re-issued? Would love any information you may have for me. Thanks, Cowgirl


Welcome to the BB Cowgirl139!
I spoke to Frank at Moebius about these exact items and I do not think they are going to happen...at least in the near future in styrene!

They may be available in resin from Al at www.nightgallerykits.net

http://www.nightgallerykits.net/pit.htm
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/dungeon.htm

Just shoot him an e-mail.

MMM


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Cowgirl139 said:


> Newbie here. Seem to find conflicting things all over the net about two particular kits I would love to have. The Dungeon and The Animal Pit. I've looked through alot of posts and see mention of them here there, but no "real" information that helps me in my search. Are these going to be re-issued? Would love any information you may have for me. Thanks, Cowgirl


Don't think these two kits ever made it on the shelves, the line was cancelled 
before the two kits were released,
But they were available in resin from, http://nightgallerykits.net/,hope the link works
here are some pics of the resin kits, i bought them about 2yrs ago


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Not to mention I have a couple MORE kits (MS Limited) in the pipeline, slated for late this year, early next year:thumbsup:.
> James Webb:dude:


Hi Hunch any clue's as to what the kits could be????


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

do you DARE
journey into these Check out DENCOMM they say Maybe Gruesome Goodies & Pain parlor Are in the future!!
dark chambers?














products, events, 
& aberrant announcements...
MAKE A MONSTER SCENE
A new contest is underway, co-sponsored by Amazing Figure Modeler Magazine and Moebius Models. Win the 'Golden Deadly' award!
(click to learn more)







JUST A FEW LEFT!!
Get the exclusive Pendulum Prototype Edition acetate replica kit. Only 100 numbered and registered units available.
(click here to learn more and order today)
Another limited prototype!
Dr. Deadly has let another secret Prototype Edition out of his archive. Get yours soon!

It's true! More kits are coming from Moebius Models!
Yes, The Pain Parlor™ and Gruesome Goodies™ are coming soon! Watch for more details here...

New posters on the way... Several new designs are coming. Make some wall space for more deranged decor...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

*Clue*



gaz91 said:


> Hi Hunch any clue's as to what the kits could be????


One of the MS LTD kits sounds like a heavy metal band.:thumbsup:
:dude:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Hunch does it begin with iron and end in maiden YAHOOOOOOOO

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Give that man a cigar.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm not ruling anything out since all this new plastic has been produced. Hopfully the Monster Scenes kits did well enough for them to continue, don't give up hope but let the companies know that your interested, market input is how things get made. E-mail Moebius and Dencomm and show your support. Those two kits are my grail kits, my diorama is waiting for them. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

The Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies are In my top to get for the series. Animal Pit and Dungeon would be the "Bees Knees", "Cool Beans", "Awesome", (or submit your own cliche'), If these were introduced in styrene. I see that Trevor has some pics of the two in their styrene state. I believe these were sold in an auction. Lucky Buggar who ever won them!!!:dude:
Check 'em out:
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/pit.htm
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/dungeon.htm
I've been holding out for a styrene copy of these two. With the comeback of the MS kits, I would a$$ume there would be a great possibility. But if it were 0% chance of it making it to styrene, then I'll search for resin copies. 

Dennis and Frank, I believe YOU should make this happen!!!! We WILL support you!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies are coming out in plastic... old news now actually


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Last I knew. Revell still has the molds for the dungeon and animal pit.
The problem is that they don't have all the parts. The molds for the clear peices was lost long ago. (either scrapped, or just lost)
So anyone trying to move forward with those would still have to lay out cash for some new tooling.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Patience, my good fiends, patience...

And, you'll see that Gruesome Goodies and Pain Parlor are now available for pre-order at MoebiusModels.com.

Heh - heh


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Any plans to add established characters? With her new owner, Vampirella now seems like a possibility but what other new characters fit? Wolfman?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

DENCOMM said:


> Patience, my good fiends, patience...
> Heh - heh


Patience? 
PATIENCE? 
Don't you mean... "Patients"??? 

By the above quote, I'll take it as the Animal Pit and Dungeon are in the works or at least being considered! Yayhoo!!!

Dennis, any chance of you letting the "_cat out of the bag_" on the Monster Scenes Customizing Accessories #2?


----------

